# Safest Driver Contest



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Who is going to download this app that monitors your driving?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Ladies first!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Oh I've got that one in the bag. Save time and give it to me now.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Up until about 2 years ago the app monitored your speed, acceleration, and braking. It listed all three right in the app. They removed it during one of the upgrades a few years ago but I’m sure that it’s always still been monitored, just not displayed.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

So Uber is going to reward the 18 safest drivers every week out of one to two million drivers. I’m on it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HopSkipDrive monitors that stuff....beginning from the moment you are on the way to the pickup......And then they grade you each week just like a report card. sheesh.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Not a chance. I’ve tried those plugins from insurance companies and I’ve never heard of anybody getting a discount. Even grandmas have to stomp on the brakes and speed up to merge sometimes. Why would I sign up for a “chance” at prizes?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Right. Anyone who has figured out not bothering to subscribe to a magazine on the chance of winning the Publishers Clearinghouse rewards are not gonna bite on this.

On the other hand, any successful attempt at herding cats into driving with moderation and obeying all traffic laws is not a bad thing. It hopefully will throttle the behavior of all those Uber drivers filling out foot high stacks of Clearinghouse entry forms in between rides.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't remember which Insurance company it was that marketed me with a chance to save big money on my already low insurance premiums if I allowed them to monitor my driving habits. Being the stellar driver that I am, I said absolutely. When they sent me a quote, their policy offered _less _coverage and was nearly $400 a year _more_ than what I pay now.
_"Seriously? I should pay you more than what I pay now to allow you to impose on my privacy? F* off!"_


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Who is going to download this app that monitors your driving?
> 
> View attachment 402515
> View attachment 402518
> View attachment 402517


What? No daily prizes of free Subway cookies?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The big city next to me had a contest like this and my county was eligible to participate so I downloaded the app, mostly just to see how it worked and how well it worked. 

The problem I had was there was no way to let the app know if someone else was driving and I was the passenger. Every time my husband and I would go somewhere together, and he was driving, it would ding me for his behavior. 

It really didn’t like that I answered emails while going 80 mph down the highway. 

In the end it’s just one more way to monitor us all. Maybe it’s good to gamify this for the younger, newer drivers. Maybe they can learn something from these types of things, I dunno. I do know it’s not for me.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Pffftttt shit I'd be kicked out of the contest on day one😅


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Who is going to download this app that monitors your driving?
> 
> View attachment 402515
> View attachment 402518
> View attachment 402517


Whom ever comes up with these ideas needs to go play in traffic.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The only thing I will download today is EMINEN new album. Thank you .


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

I've never been in a Taxi accident.
As a passenger past 2 years I've been in 3 uber accidents.
Most FT Uber drivers know shit about safe operation of THEIR OWN vehicle

I'm convinced:
https://thenewdaily.com.au/life/wellbeing/2017/07/25/driving-makes-stupid/
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...tv-computer-study-university-of-a7855416.html
https://www.thejakartapost.com/life...ng-hours-can-make-you-dumber-study-finds.html
The researchers found a startling correlation when they crunched the numbers -- the more *you* drove, the *dumber you* got. ... This research suggests it is bad for your brain, too, perhaps because your mind is less active in those hours," commented Kishan Bakrania, an epidemiologist who worked on the research.

https://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/your-terrible-commute-is-making-you-dumber-new-stu.html


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Who is going to download this app that monitors your driving?
> 
> View attachment 402515
> View attachment 402518
> View attachment 402517


Got this! I'm a smooth operator &#128527;.

The only area there may be an issue, at times is cornering. Sometimes I go over the curb &#128533;. I may have an issue judging how far my car is from a tight curb.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Big Brother can shine my knob


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Got this! I'm a smooth operator &#128527;.
> 
> The only area there may be an issue, at times is cornering. Sometimes I go over the curb &#128533;. I may have an issue judging how far my car is from a tight curb.


I like curves. I am a smooth with the curves, but you can hop my curb any day. The tighter the curb is, the more likely it is to get hopped &#128527;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The uber app use to tell your stats (harsh acceleration, brakes, etc). Why did they stop? I loved those numbers. I always tried to beat the stats from the previous drive 🤔. It actually helped with not be so brake happy.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Got this! I'm a smooth operator &#128527;.
> 
> The only area there may be an issue, at times is cornering. Sometimes I go over the curb &#128533;. I may have an issue judging how far my car is from a tight curb.


Don't tell OldBay! Women drivers!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Don't tell OldBay! Women drivers!


It's okay he has me ignored so he'll NEVER see it phew &#128549;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> The uber app use to tell your stats (harsh acceleration, brakes, etc). Why did they stop? I loved those numbers. I always tried to beat the stats from the previous drive &#129300;. It actually helped with not be so brake happy.


I think they realized that they were seeing themselves up. If I were an attorney representing an accident victim I would name under in the suit as well, subpoena the driving records and then all how they would let this reckless spider drive for them.

In any, event, at bar close I am hauling ass, no way I would ever win in my city.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I think they realized that they were seeing themselves up. If I were an attorney representing an accident victim I would name under in the suit as well, subpoena the driving records and then all how they would let this reckless spider drive for them.
> 
> In any, event, at bar close I am hauling ass, no way I would ever win in my city.


Great point.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> The uber app use to tell your stats (harsh acceleration, brakes, etc). Why did they stop?


 Khosrowshahi, ain't stupid
Those statistics would make it easier for a passenger to prove in Court Uber's Negligence for not Deactivating a Bad driver.

Khosrowshahi ? Sounds foreign &#129326;



TemptingFate said:


> Don't tell OldBay! Women drivers!


@OldBay is in the education phase of realizing
his working poor status won't Afford him a decent
automobile

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-ready-to-pull-the-trigger-on-two-cars.373263/
His current affordable price points.
Tan Ford Maverick is top of his list


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Got this! I'm a smooth operator &#128527;.
> 
> The only area there may be an issue, at times is cornering. Sometimes I go over the curb &#128533;. I may have an issue judging how far my car is from a tight curb.


 There must be a lot of shoes in your town with tire tracks... pumping up business for shoe shiners!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> There must be a lot of shoes in your town with tire tracks... pumping up business for shoe shiners!


Well that's what they get for standing too close to the curb and not paying attention &#129320;. See now their missing a toe.

Okay seriously though my aunt has run over a few feet (my cousins). But weird thing is they said it didnt hurt. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Got this! I'm a smooth operator &#128527;.
> 
> The only area there may be an issue, at times is cornering. Sometimes I go over the curb &#128533;. I may have an issue judging how far my car is from a tight curb.


I've accidentally cut a curb a couple of times. Maybe I am actually a woman driver.

And I have to agree with @mch. **** big brother. **** insurance company surveillance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Whom ever comes up with these ideas needs to go play in traffic.


Omg . . . I haven't heard this in years! My dad used to tell us kids this! LOL of course he was joking. My mom used to get so mad at him because as we got older, we would think it was so funny to actually run out into the street &#129318;


Mkang14 said:


> Well that's what they get for standing too close to the curb and not paying attention &#129320;. See now their missing a toe.
> 
> Okay seriously though my aunt has run over a few feet (my cousins). But weird thing is they said it didnt hurt. &#129335;‍♀


I ran over an ex-boyfriend's foot. Crushed it! I promise you it hurt him. I also ran over a guy's foot while ubering, as I drove down an alley. I don't think it hurt him very much though because he ran after my car, calling me a *****&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> I've never been in a Taxi accident.
> As a passenger past 2 years I've been in 3 uber accidents.
> Most FT Uber drivers know shit about safe operation of THEIR OWN vehicle
> 
> ...


3 accidents in 2 years doesn't say much about your driving skills.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> 3 accidents in 2 years doesn't say much about your driving skills.


It suggests he takes Uber as a passenger a lot. He's indicting rideshare drivers, not himself.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Omg . . . I haven't heard this in years! My dad used to tell us kids this! LOL of course he was joking. My mom used to get so mad at him because as we got older, we would think it was so funny to actually run out into the street &#129318;
> 
> I ran over an ex-boyfriend's foot. Crushed it! I promise you it hurt him. I also ran over a guy's foot while ubering, as I drove down an alley. I don't think it hurt him very much though because he ran after my car, calling me a @@@@@&#129335;&#127996;


Thus the phrase ex boyfriend


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Thus the phrase ex boyfriend


Well Yes. For the record I was aiming for his entire body. He was a quick little sucker


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Not a chance. I've tried those plugins from insurance companies and I've never heard of anybody getting a discount. Even grandmas have to stomp on the brakes and speed up to merge sometimes. Why would I sign up for a "chance" at prizes?


I did a plug-in for Liberty Mutual insurance for 90 days called right track. I qualified and received a 20% discount. Believe me it was not easy.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Well Yes. For the record I was aiming for his entire body. He was a quick little sucker


A real life grease ball, hope you improved the quality of boyfriends


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Well Yes. For the record I was aiming for his entire body. He was a quick little sucker


Please do not confess attempted murder on UP.net. The reputation of Uber drivers is bad enough!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Omg . . . I haven't heard this in years! My dad used to tell us kids this! LOL of course he was joking. My mom used to get so mad at him because as we got older, we would think it was so funny to actually run out into the street &#129318;
> 
> I ran over an ex-boyfriend's foot. Crushed it! I promise you it hurt him. I also ran over a guy's foot while ubering, as I drove down an alley. I don't think it hurt him very much though because he ran after my car, calling me a @@@@@&#129335;&#127996;


I promise they told me that &#128514;. I texted them. Let's see what they remember.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Please do not confess attempted murder on UP.net. The reputation of Uber drivers is bad enough!


 attempted murder? Who said it was attempted murder. It was definitely self-defense&#128521;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Please do not confess attempted murder on UP.net. The reputation of Uber drivers is bad enough!


An Uber driver and attempted murder sounds so right.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Well Yes. For the record I was aiming for his entire body. He was a quick little sucker


Okay so here are the results of my fact finding mission. In conclusion, I have the best memory and they suck &#128530;. But it was a bunch of fun, we are still discussing this in group chat &#128514;

*Rkang&#128529;*: 

















*AKang&#128529;:







*
*IKang&#129300;:







*
*K&#129300;:








Found a bunch of random online stories, one example:







*


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay so here are the results of my fact finding mission. In conclusion, I have the best memory and they suck &#128530;. But it was a bunch of fun, we are still discussing this in group chat &#128514;


Lol, how could they forget that &#129335;‍♂ &#128513;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Lol, how could they forget that &#129335;‍♂ &#128513;


Seriously. The youngest at 29 is IKang and she remembers but doesnt know who. I trust her memory lol.

I'm kinda known as being random in my family &#129335;‍♀. I remember the weirdest things.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I will win, because I totally never space out on the highway and come to a screeching halt within a foot of the car in front of me when traffic stops. Nosiree. Not today at least.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Well that's what they get for standing too close to the curb and not paying attention &#129320;. See now their missing a toe.
> 
> Okay seriously though my aunt has run over a few feet (my cousins). But weird thing is they said it didnt hurt. &#129335;‍♀


Did she paralyze them, it not hurting is a common complaint.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Nothing about paralyzing. It just didn't hurt.
> 
> I started looking online and turns out it's a thing that people get ran over a certain Way and there's little to no pain.
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Not a chance. I've tried those plugins from insurance companies and I've never heard of anybody getting a discount. Even grandmas have to stomp on the brakes and speed up to merge sometimes. Why would I sign up for a "chance" at prizes?


On the contrary, the one i use has a very small discount for just plugging it in.

But my record on the thing is pretty aweful, too much going 79...


----------

